# Bed or blankets?



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Bringing my new pup home 4/19- YAY, and am hearing conflicting advice about a bed. A few of my friends (with puppies but larger breeds) say no bed b/c they will just chew it. But then I feel like puppy will need a nice cozy padded bed to sleep on. I already have a few fleecy/fuzzy blankets. Should I wait t get a bed until I know if he will chew or just get one and see what happens? I can get one pretty inexpensively at our local Homegoods store so not looking to spend a crazy amount of money


----------



## SemperFi Teacher (Dec 24, 2015)

I bought a bed, a comfy crate bed and 3 blankets. Its like bringing home a new baby. If I had to give advice I would say find a bed that doesn't cost a lot to see what happens.


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yes, I can get a bed for like $15 at our local TJ Maxx/Homegoods stores so might just do that.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

We got Ginger a small bed when we first got her and she loved it (never chewed it),but then we had to get her a bigger one,and she love that also.but then she started to sleep in with us ,so now she uses her bed as a toy box ,which is great,and sleeping during the day is no problem she just climes up on some ones lap LOL good luck.
PS,,no matter what you do it will be all right. your puppy will sleep where she wants to .what ever you chose be sure to keep it close to you and you will end up with a very loving puppy


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

We have two crates for Sophie, one has an egg crate pad with a cover for the bed the other crate, for night, has a fleece pad with bolster around the edges which she uses as a pillow. She usually sleeps with her head on blue dog. Rather than a bed outside of the crates, Sophie has a doggie couch or Sophie sofa as we call it. She loves her little couch in the family room, she snuggles into it or stretches out on her back with her feet in the air.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I would say get a bed a none expensive one, they do like to snuggle up and since they have just left their mother and siblings the want to feel snug a secure! 
Who cares if they chew it,after all it won't be the last bed they'll ever have and if like me you'll buy one for different parts of the house. 
Puppy or not if they decide the beds got to go then it's got to go!


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

I went with fluffy blankets to start, my mom is making my puppy a bed now. That said she is pulling out the fluffy blankets these days out of the crate to wherever she want to sleep and likes to sleep on flat surfaces(spread out blankets) so who knows.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Chance wa neglected  and started out with a tiny cardboard box with layers of vet bed in the bottom and as she got bigger I replaced the box with bigger ones (and the chewing she did did not matter at all).


----------



## Disneyboo2 (Feb 18, 2016)

I got a bed for Whisky, I just liked the idea of her being cosy and secure. So far she hasn't chewed it! She sleeps with us at night and loves her bed during the day. The one I got her didn't cost very much so it's not the end of the world if she destroys it!


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

2ndhandgal said:


> Chance wa neglected  and started out with a tiny cardboard box with layers of vet bed in the bottom and as she got bigger I replaced the box with bigger ones (and the chewing she did did not matter at all).


Glad I'm not the only one - that's exactly what I did with Stanley! Once he was fully grown I got him what I thought was a nice fleecy, comfy bed. He had different ideas (of course!) and used to turn it over and sleep on the rough underside!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Totally neglected 










When Chance was tiny and the vet bed was shiny white  - top tip - don't buy white vet bed!!


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Wow- Chance was so teeny I thought he was a cat!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Size was one reason I went with the boxes as I could get lots in varying sizes from work so could get her nice small ones to start so she was cosy in her bed and just gradually increase the size as she grew - she did grow rather rapidly


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

2ndhandgal said:


> Size was one reason I went with the boxes as I could get lots in varying sizes from work so could get her nice small ones to start so she was cosy in her bed and just gradually increase the size as she grew - she did grow rather rapidly


Boxes work with some dogs, others will tear a hole through them in no time flat.

Boxes works well with cats, as they have trouble tearing the corrugated cardboard and don't use their teeth.


----------

